# Black Wheels



## Cruzader13190 (Mar 8, 2013)

https://www.rimsntires.com/wheel.js...carMake=Chevrolet&carModel=Cruze&carYear=2013

I need these in my life. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

They're not too bad. Maybe just not my style. What size were you looking to get?


----------



## Cruzader13190 (Mar 8, 2013)

I was thinking the 17s or 18s would look nice on there. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

yea go with the 18s, should look awesome on your silver cruze


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm really sitting on the fence on this one. The spokes are really nice; strong, muscle-y feel, and 5 spoke to keep it semi OEM. However the center cover/cap looks cheap, and the powder/matte paint doesn't help.

As for the Op, I dunno, he seems nice; but posted a wheel thread in the appearance section.

Ultimately I cant make up my mind on this one, but whatever makes you happy at the end of the day overrides anything I can say on the matter. Its your car, go for it if you like the wheel.


----------



## Cruzader13190 (Mar 8, 2013)

I agree man. Down side is price. Gonna be buying one at a time followed by one tire at a time. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cruzader13190 (Mar 8, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> I'm really sitting on the fence on this one. The spokes are really nice; strong, muscle-y feel, and 5 spoke to keep it semi OEM. However the center cover/cap looks cheap, and the powder/matte paint doesn't help.
> 
> As for the Op, I dunno, he seems nice; but posted a wheel thread in the appearance section.
> 
> Ultimately I cant make up my mind on this one, but whatever makes you happy at the end of the day overrides anything I can say on the matter. Its your car, go for it if you like the wheel.


Apologies. I didn't notice the wheels, tires suspension thread until after I read your reply. Just thought rims=appearance and didn't look any further. Honest mistake. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

No problem, fixed.

Too pricey for that look. Not my style i guess.


----------



## Cruzader13190 (Mar 8, 2013)

I want to stick with the matte black look I already have going on the car. Good looking matte wheels seem hard to come by though lol. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow, just looked at the price... MY rims are cheaper than those, and look so much better.


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Not a fan at all.


----------



## Cruzader13190 (Mar 8, 2013)

$180 a piece isn't all that bad. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

